# Bridge in VM network



## aquaz (May 6, 2016)

I'm trying to set up a filtering bridge as in the image above.
vdc_network is VMWare VDC network, "fw-bridge" is a VM running FreeBSD 10.3, "test" is running Centos 6.
Bridge interface has no IP address, both networks are using the same address space.

I can't reach anything in pub network from machine called "test", I can only see outgoing ARP traffic from this machine on bridge interface, and all bridged interfaces.

I've been using similar configuration for some time before, only difference is that I've used physical machines, and it worked flawlessly (I could see all traffic, filter whatever I wanted with pf firewall, etc).

I've attached ifconfig output.


----------



## SirDice (May 9, 2016)

Make sure you enable "Promiscuous mode" on both interfaces of the bridge machine on the VMWare side.


----------



## aquaz (May 13, 2016)

Both interfaces have promiscuous mode enabled.

--

FYI : Turns out it was vSwitch configuration issue. Sorry, but I don't know any specifics.


----------

